# Revs dropping??



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

one quick question, when my volume is up and the bass hits really hard, my revs drop. can someone please explain?


----------



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

get a cap!!!!!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

yeah, a cap and a deep cycle battery (optima red top) will solve that problem.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

i have a cap and the red top is coming soon


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

What is happening is your amp is pulling more amps than what your alternator and battery can resonably put out. Because of it pulling so much amperage its taking away the power needed to run the engine. I suppose it lessens the spark plugs spark. 

A cap will NOT fix your problem. You need a bigger battery and probably a larger alt if you want to run your system that loud. I would not reccomend that you put it loud enough to make the revs drop, it greatly reduces the amount of time your alt and battery are going to live. Cant be good for the engine either.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

i just got a new alternator, 60 amp. i know thats not alot, and ive searched for info about high-output alts, but ive found nothing but alts that were rewound to a higher amperage. i heard that that kills an alt faster than normal. and even if i did decide to get mine rewound, would i just take it to a local alternator shop?

i also find it weird that im pulling enough power to do this. some people have 2 amps with the stock alt, and i dont see them having the same problem. i only have a 760 watt sony 2-channel amp to power my 2 10's. its bridged and its wired in series, so i find it odd than im pulling so much power.

if anyone has any info on high-output alts that i can buy, please let me know.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i had the same problem you're having and it fried my stock alt. i got a bosch 70amp alt and still had the same problem. got the optima red top and the problem was eliminated. not saying that your problem will be fixed in the same way, just offering my $.02.

edit: post 300


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

depends on the amount of draw you're using, I had to personally jump up to a 185 amp chevy alternator, I'm having it installed on Monday in fact, you have to have a bracket made for it and all, but depending on how much power you're drawing this is an option


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

sno said:


> *i had the same problem you're having and it fried my stock alt. i got a bosch 70amp alt and still had the same problem. got the optima red top and the problem was eliminated. not saying that your problem will be fixed in the same way, just offering my $.02.
> 
> edit: post 300    *


yeah, my revs have dropped to 300 before, usually when i put it into neutral when approaching a stop light...so i'll be able to start my engine again won't i if it stalls? how much is that optima red top and what exactly does it do? thanks


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

akk51 said:


> *yeah, my revs have dropped to 300 before, usually when i put it into neutral when approaching a stop light...so i'll be able to start my engine again won't i if it stalls? how much is that optima red top and what exactly does it do? thanks *


omfg, and i thought my situation was bad...300rpm?!!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

yeah you can start your car in neutral. i bought my red top for about $150 or so. the red top battery is just a stronger longer lasting battery. http://auto.howstuffworks.com/question219.htm


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i know that my buddies old 240sx had a mtx 1000d amp and 4 mtx 8000 series subs up to two 1farad caps with Zero gauge wire and a yellow top batt and he didnt have a problem with anything. So i would try the cap first then do the batt... but if u can do both do it.... good luck


----------



## rer329 (Mar 25, 2004)

Honest Bob said:


> What is happening is your amp is pulling more amps than what your alternator and battery can resonably put out. Because of it pulling so much amperage its taking away the power needed to run the engine. I suppose it lessens the spark plugs spark.
> 
> A cap will NOT fix your problem. You need a bigger battery and probably a larger alt if you want to run your system that loud. I would not reccomend that you put it loud enough to make the revs drop, it greatly reduces the amount of time your alt and battery are going to live. Cant be good for the engine either.


 My dear friend that is exactly what is going on wit this dudes ride... He needs a voltage capacitor in the trunk a bigger battery (if not then a die hard. Those red tops and yellow tops are all over rated and over priced) he should hook up the capacitor with his new battery and place a (lets say 40 amp) fuse that does not allow more drain than neccessary. I have a 1994 Nissan Sentra 1.6 litre twin cam 16 vavlve with a stock alternator a voltage capacitor and a die hard with a 40 amp fuse in between the battery and the capacitor and I have a 1000 watt sony amp a 160 watt sony head and 2 100 watt jensen 3 way speakers 2 100 watt tweeters on my a-pillars and 2 12 Inch jensen subwoofers in the trunk. wow what a sound did the install myself and she has been running great and no power drain since i did it back in 2000 give it a shot, oh and check out www.sunautomobile.com for there Hyper Voltage System it supposedly improves power output from the battery to the vehicles electrical systems providing snappier throttle response brighter headlights and improved mileage.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

ok dude, what's with all the extremely old thread resurrections and the spamming?

cut it out


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

God, where do they find this shit? Damn n00bs!


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

kbrassfi can you tell me what exact 185 amp alt you got, where u get it from and the price. I saw a 140 amp powermaster alt for the tpi gmc for 160 in a summit catalog but i'm sure if its small or large case,(if its large will it still fit?) whether the one wire hook-up will work or how much it would cost to get the bracket made. But back to the guys problem the definite solution would be to upgrade your grounds to 4 or 1/0 gauge, get a high output alt and a battery(red top,stinger ect) and screw the cap. this will fix your problem. a cap will only work if your electrical system is barely underpowered and only needs supplementation on the really hard, low bass notes. if your revs are dropping you are surely way underpowered and a cap would probally make it worse because thats just one more thing your alt has to power. but i find it hard to believe a 760 watt sony can do that much damage since its really only like 300 some odd watt amp.


----------

